# صور حوادث اثناء وقوعها



## BITAR (8 أكتوبر 2007)

​


----------



## بنت الفادى (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور حوادث اثناء وقوعها*

:t32::t32:​


----------



## BITAR (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور حوادث اثناء وقوعها*



بنت الفادى قال:


> :t32::t32:​


*شكرا على مرورك يا بنت الفادى*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور حوادث اثناء وقوعها*

:ranting:


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور حوادث اثناء وقوعها*

فعلا شر البلية ما يضحك جامدة صورة الموتوسيكل والعجلة


----------



## losivertheprince (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور حوادث اثناء وقوعها*

*سلام المسيح :
معلش انا بس كنت عايز اسال هي دي صور عادية يعني ولا من البوم ذكرياتك يعني سيرة ذاتيه*​


----------



## losivertheprince (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور حوادث اثناء وقوعها*

*سلام المسيح :
اه حلوة صورة اللي زارع دماغه في الارض ده بيحاول انتاج كائن خرافي خليط ما بين ثاني اكسيد الكاوتش ومحلول راس راس بشري 
مين الناس دول*​


----------



## BITAR (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور حوادث اثناء وقوعها*



marmar_maroo قال:


> :ranting:


*ونقول كمان*
*شكرا على المرور*
*ههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور حوادث اثناء وقوعها*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> فعلا شر البلية ما يضحك جامدة صورة الموتوسيكل والعجلة


*فعلا يا يوحنا شر البليه مايضحك*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## BITAR (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور حوادث اثناء وقوعها*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :*
> 
> 
> *معلش انا بس كنت عايز اسال هي دي صور عادية يعني ولا من البوم ذكرياتك يعني سيرة ذاتيه*​


*لا*
* وحياتك*
*دى مش من السيره الذاتيه*
*دى من السيرة النتيه*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## BITAR (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور حوادث اثناء وقوعها*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :*
> 
> *اه حلوة صورة اللي زارع دماغه في الارض ده بيحاول انتاج كائن خرافي خليط ما بين ثاني اكسيد الكاوتش ومحلول راس راس بشري *
> 
> *مين الناس دول*​


*وانت الصادق*
*ده*
* واحد اقرع*
*كان عاوز يحط على راسه بلاك*
*مكان الباروكه*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## muheb (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور حوادث اثناء وقوعها*

ايده ياعم بس بجد شي تحفة


----------



## BITAR (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور حوادث اثناء وقوعها*



muheb قال:


> ايده ياعم بس بجد شي تحفة


*ايه ده *
*هوا احنا بنفرح فى المصائب*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## gift (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور حوادث اثناء وقوعها*

يا حرام


----------



## جيلان (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور حوادث اثناء وقوعها*

*جامدين بس ايه العيال الكتيرة دى الى فى اول صورة دى
عيالك دول
ربنا يخلى يا بيتر
خلى بالك من عين برنس عليهم:yaka:*


----------



## Ramzi (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور حوادث اثناء وقوعها*

يا سلام عليك يا بيتر:t9:

صور حلوة يا بيتر 30:


----------



## BITAR (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور حوادث اثناء وقوعها*



gift قال:


> يا حرام


*التعاطف لوحده مينفعش*
*ممكن التبرع ليهم*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## BITAR (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور حوادث اثناء وقوعها*



جيلان قال:


> *جامدين بس ايه العيال الكتيرة دى الى فى اول صورة دى*
> *عيالك دول*
> *ربنا يخلى يا بيتر*
> *خلى بالك من عين برنس عليهم:yaka:*


*على فكرة دول لو عيالى*
*دانا كنت سلطهم على المشرفين بتوع المنتدى*
*وعملنا انقلاب ومسكت انا زعيم الاغلبية فى المنتدى*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا جيلان على شعورك الطيب*​


----------



## BITAR (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور حوادث اثناء وقوعها*



Ramzi قال:


> يا سلام عليك يا بيتر:t9:
> 
> صور حلوة يا بيتر 30:


*كمل يا عزيزى رمزى*
*ياسلام سلم الصور بتتكلم*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا ليك على المرور*​


----------



## twety (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور حوادث اثناء وقوعها*

انت بينك وبين المشرفين اييييييييه

تار باااااايت عنى

ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور حوادث اثناء وقوعها*



twety قال:


> انت بينك وبين المشرفين اييييييييه
> 
> تار باااااايت عنى
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههه


*دايما فاهمانى غلط*
*انا بس*
*عايز اعرفه ان الاولاد عزوة*
*وممكن نسلطهم على المشرفين *
*بس*
*فيها حاجه دى*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## twety (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور حوادث اثناء وقوعها*



> *دايما فاهمانى غلط*
> *انا بس*
> *عايز اعرفه ان الاولاد عزوة*
> *وممكن نسلطهم على المشرفين *
> ...


​
لا خالص مالص
بسيطه خااااااالص دى
ومالهام بقى البنات يعنى مينفعوش يعنى ولا مينقعوووووووووش

يلا ربنا يستر
شكلى كده واله اعلم
الانذارات هتكتر قبل ما امشى :t33:​


----------



## BITAR (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور حوادث اثناء وقوعها*



twety قال:


> [/center]
> 
> لا خالص مالص
> بسيطه خااااااالص دى
> ...


*الحمد لله*
*الكروت الحمرا*
*والصفرا*
*والكاروهات*
*خلصانه فى ماتشات الكورة*
*وفيها عجز*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*وعموما هنتكلم براحتنا*
*ما المثل بيقول*
*انا غاب  ......*
*العب يا .....*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*انتى عرفتى ان احازه العيد شهرين*
*يعنى براحتك*
*هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## kajo (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور حوادث اثناء وقوعها*

ينهار اسود


ايه ياعم ده

بس بينى وبينك مش هيجى حاجه جنب الى شوفته فى شارع فيصل فى عز الضهر

واحده ست غلبانه بتعدى الطريق يروح واد فرفور مامى لسه جايباله العربيه جديد شالها ياعينى الست طارت حوالى 4 متر فوق ونزلت على سور حديد فيه اسياخ ورشقت فى الاسياخ دى

وطلع منها ست نوافير دم بس كان منظر خرافه


----------



## BITAR (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور حوادث اثناء وقوعها*



kajo قال:


> ينهار اسود
> 
> 
> ايه ياعم ده
> ...


*ايه دة بتفرح فى المصايب*
*والنافوره دة مفيش اسعاف جالها*
*هما الفافى دول مش هيجبوها لبر*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور حوادث اثناء وقوعها*

*ونعمه الحواداث  
ههههههههههههه​*


----------



## BITAR (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور حوادث اثناء وقوعها*



kokoman قال:


> *ونعمه الحواداث ​*
> 
> *ههههههههههههه*​


*مش تقول لى حريق قطار*
*ولا انفجار برجى التجارة*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على حوادثك*
*قصدى على مرورك*​


----------



## جيلان (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور حوادث اثناء وقوعها*



kajo قال:


> ينهار اسود
> 
> 
> ايه ياعم ده
> ...



*ايه يا كاجو ومالك بتقولها كانك بتقلنا أتغديت ايه النهادة
مفيش ادنى احساس:beee:
اعوذ بالله
انا حقول لبيتر يسلط عياله عليك ويرحم المشرفين شوية*


----------



## BITAR (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور حوادث اثناء وقوعها*



جيلان قال:


> *ايه يا كاجو ومالك بتقولها كانك بتقلنا أتغديت ايه النهادة*
> *مفيش ادنى احساس:beee:*
> *اعوذ بالله*
> *انا حقول لبيتر يسلط عياله عليك ويرحم المشرفين شوية*


* عملتها وحياتك*
*واستعان بمدرب اجنبى*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا هلى المرور*​


----------



## lovebjw (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور حوادث اثناء وقوعها*

هههههههههههههههه
الاولة دى شكلها بشع اوى بجد بس ربنا بيستر فى الاخر
بس بجد صورة جامدة يا باشا وشكر على الصور دى وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## la Vierge Marie (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور حوادث اثناء وقوعها*

صور جامد بس احلاهم الاولى
 مثل مدن الملاهي :fun_lol:​


----------



## BITAR (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور حوادث اثناء وقوعها*



lovebjw قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> الاولة دى شكلها بشع اوى بجد بس ربنا بيستر فى الاخر
> بس بجد صورة جامدة يا باشا وشكر على الصور دى وفى انتظار المزيد


*مزيد من الصور *
*ولا*
* الحوادث*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على مرورك*​


----------



## BITAR (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور حوادث اثناء وقوعها*



la Vierge Marie قال:


> صور جامد بس احلاهم الاولى
> 
> 
> مثل مدن الملاهي :fun_lol:​


*اوكى*
* اوأمرك نكتر الحوادث شويه*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## fayse_f (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور حوادث اثناء وقوعها*

الصور جميلة فعلاً لكن عجبني اكتر التعليق بتاع ثاني اكسيد الكوتش 
         الرب يبارك حياتكم


----------



## BITAR (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور حوادث اثناء وقوعها*



fayse_f قال:


> الصور جميلة فعلاً لكن عجبني اكتر التعليق بتاع ثاني اكسيد الكوتش
> الرب يبارك حياتكم


*الاجمل هو مشاركتك ومرورك*
*وانضمامك الى اكبر منتدى *
*تحياتى*​


----------

